# Ohio State HO Racing Series 2007-08 Race #1



## FLASH (Nov 7, 2006)

Well racers, it's that time again. Race #1 is coming up on Saturday, October 13th in Medina Ohio. S/S and Mod are the classes. Practice at 8AM with racing starting at 11AM. For all the information, schedule, rules, points, pictures & video's check out www.ohioho.com See you all at the races.


----------

